# twizers



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Who has this?


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

that design was actually copied from the guy who started steam engine. 

will look for the link


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

http://blog.steam-engine.org/2016/02/the-sincerest-form-of-flattery/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> that design was actually copied from the guy who started steam engine.
> 
> will look for the link


I need it. I dooo


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I need it. I dooo



cut a small length of bicycle tubing or just keep one of those yellow kitchen rubber gloves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Who has this?



Locally no one has them yet... but they popped up on Fasttech the other day!

https://www.fasttech.com/products/4252700

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/2/16)

go to spare shop and get an oil filter wrench. Should work

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/16)

Unfortunately an oil filter wrench will be too big for vape equipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Unfortunately an oil filter wrench will be too big for vape equipment



Maybe the ones with the belt. Dunno ? Not really have one to check with


----------

